# Need help with Shelby built Western Flyer longtank



## cds2323 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Pre war Shelby built Western Flyer longtank*

I have this 39-40 Western Flyer that was built by Shelby. Does anyone have a Western Auto catalog or flyer that shows this style Shelby with a tank? I've not seen it any of the regular 39-41 catalogs. Or any photos of this style frame/tank with a Western Flyer badge. I'm trying to determine which tank decoration it might've had. 




Maybe like this green 39 Hiawatha?



Or this 1940 Shelby catalog?



Or like this 40 Pirate badged Shelby behind the Western Flyer?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 2, 2014)

Im working on the same bike. I like the frame in this one. It's different then most shelby frames.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any photos or catalog scans of these Shelby's ?

Does anyone know what the numbers 04 on the headbadge mean? I've seen other number combos on other Shelby badged Western Flyers but not on CWC or Huffmans with the same badge design.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone?
I'm leaning towards the tank scheme shown on the 39 Hiawatha.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Shelby Pirate shown above has a J1 Morrow hub, serial # V782423. I also have a Shelby Cadillac girls bike with a J1 Morrow hub, serial # V814669. The Pirate has flat fender braces and the Cadillac has channeled braces. Same 3" gothic fenders (even the same color and trim). The Western Flyer has channeled braces so maybe it is a 1940? since it's serial # starts with a P ? Or if they started the serial # letters over is it a mid-late 1941? This makes a difference as there is yet another tank decoration in 41. When I got this bike the tank had already been stripped of all paint.


----------



## ranman (Aug 28, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> *Pre war Shelby built Western Flyer longtank*
> 
> I have this 39-40 Western Flyer that was built by Shelby. Does anyone have a Western Auto catalog or flyer that shows this style Shelby with a tank? I've not seen it any of the regular 39-41 catalogs. Or any photos of this style frame/tank with a Western Flyer badge. I'm trying to determine which tank decoration it might've had.
> View attachment 577729
> ...





 


cds2323 said:


> *Pre war Shelby built Western Flyer longtank*
> 
> I have this 39-40 Western Flyer that was built by Shelby. Does anyone have a Western Auto catalog or flyer that shows this style Shelby with a tank? I've not seen it any of the regular 39-41 catalogs. Or any photos of this style frame/tank with a Western Flyer badge. I'm trying to determine which tank decoration it might've had.
> View attachment 577729
> ...



How hard are these tanks and racks to find? I just picked one up.


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 29, 2017)

ranman said:


> View attachment 667757
> 
> How hard are these tanks and racks to find? I just picked one up.




The tanks aren't hard  to find. Unfortunately they always seem to be on a bike. A lot harder to find them separately. They are available in two different sizes, one is more narrow in width when looked at from above, it tapers towards the rear. Also available with and without horns.  The racks aren't hard to find, there are a  few different styles.

Your bike looks to be a late 41 or early 42 with the curved down tube. Here's an original picture of one. Shows the tank graphic you need, looks  like it has a Western Flyer badge too.




BTW,  I never did get any answers to my  questions about the tank designs. I've since sold both of my longtank Shelbys.


----------



## ranman (Aug 29, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> The tanks aren't hard  to find. Unfortunately they always seem to be on a bike. A lot harder to find them separately. They are available in two different sizes, one is more narrow in width when looked at from above, it tapers towards the rear. Also available with and without horns.  The racks aren't hard to find, there are a  few different styles.
> 
> Your bike looks to be a late 41 or early 42 with the curved down tube. Here's an original picture of one. Shows the tank graphic you need, looks  like it has a Western Flyer badge too.View attachment 667970
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## ranman (Aug 29, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> The tanks aren't hard  to find. Unfortunately they always seem to be on a bike. A lot harder to find them separately. They are available in two different sizes, one is more narrow in width when looked at from above, it tapers towards the rear. Also available with and without horns.  The racks aren't hard to find, there are a  few different styles.
> 
> Your bike looks to be a late 41 or early 42 with the curved down tube. Here's an original picture of one. Shows the tank graphic you need, looks  like it has a Western Flyer badge too.View attachment 667970
> 
> ...



curved down tube?


----------



## cds2323 (Aug 29, 2017)

ranman said:


> curved down tube?




Yes.  The down tube is the lower frame tube from the head set to the bottom bracket.  The two examples I had have a straight down tube. Yours has a slight curve and was only made in late 41 into 42. Haven't seen any catalog images of it tho.  The old pic  I posted also has the curved tube.


----------



## ranman (Aug 29, 2017)

cds2323 said:


> Yes.  The down tube is the lower frame tube from the head set to the bottom bracket.  The two examples I had have a straight down tube. Yours has a slight curve and was only made in late 41 into 42. Haven't seen any catalog images of it tho.  The old pic  I posted also has the curved tube.



Got it! Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## R.Wheeler (May 17, 2020)

Hey y’all! Been thumbing through posts here trying to find info/references for my ‘40/41 Shelby built Western Flyer. I acquired it as a stripped frame/friction fork/tank and only the stem, fenders, and chain guard to boot. The paint scheme ref’s are great, thank you! I’m having an issue try to figure out what sprocket/crank setup it would have had stock on it though, and the majority of very few ref’s I see have a sweetheart sprocket. This seems incorrect to me, being that I thought that was a Schwinn thing- but am willing to be enlightened. Would a W’Flyer badged have come with a Shelby sprocket?? Any info would be great!
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 17, 2020)

R.Wheeler said:


> Hey y’all! Been thumbing through posts here trying to find info/references for my ‘40/41 Shelby built Western Flyer. I acquired it as a stripped frame/friction fork/tank and only the stem, fenders, and chain guard to boot. The paint scheme ref’s are great, thank you! I’m having an issue try to figure out what sprocket/crank setup it would have had stock on it though, and the majority of very few ref’s I see have a sweetheart sprocket. This seems incorrect to me, being that I thought that was a Schwinn thing- but am willing to be enlightened. Would a W’Flyer badged have come with a Shelby sprocket?? Any info would be great!
> Thanks in advance...



How about a pic of the frame 
Could be Huffman...


----------



## R.Wheeler (May 17, 2020)

Well, in a way you’re right, as it came with a bunch of newer Huffy parts bolted to it...


----------



## R.Wheeler (May 17, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> How about a pic of the frame
> Could be Huffman...


----------



## JRE (May 18, 2020)

Shelby had a sprocket that was similar looking to the Schwinn. I call it the spider web. I'm currently looking for one to put on my 1935 Shelby Project.


----------



## R.Wheeler (May 18, 2020)

If I use the black and white photo above for reference, which has the curved down tube, same tins, and as states “appears” to have WF badge (however a different fork- optional?), then I might assume that the Shelby sprocket could be correct?? It does show a different stem from mine, which I’m fairly certain is not part of the newer Huffy gear in my pics (I bought it that way, and those parts are long gone).


JRE said:


> Shelby had a sprocket that was similar looking to the Schwinn. I call it the spider web. I'm currently looking for one to put on my 1935 Shelby Project.




Do you have a good picture of one?? I kept thinking they were the sweetheart sprockets because of the fuzzy blown up photos I was seeing.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 19, 2020)

Here's a picture of my old Shelby long tank..the bike resides in Cali now. Maybe help you out on your research!


----------

